# 11+5. Any guesses?



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AAB4A55-81C5-4F63-91B4-4DF446B35E21_zpstgrkqya2.jpg

Baby measured 11+5. Due 14th January. Was a proper wriggle bum! :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bump


----------



## Dreambaby69

:pink:


----------



## amberliam

Boy


----------



## Unexpected212

Stalking you over here

I think girl because of round skull and long flat slightly forked nub :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Girl


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks everyone :)

Just booked a gender scan for 3rd August :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bump


----------



## nickyb

Nub is angled boy


----------



## lau86

Boy nub IMO


----------



## MeeOhMya

I'm 50/50. It's a little early but it looks girly. It could still rise tho. Congrats on baby!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm guessing :pink: :)


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Girl, good luck for gender scan x


----------



## SteffieLee

Girl


----------



## ttc_lolly

Definitely a boy nub!


----------



## Hoping4Four

Looks girly but it's a bit early for nub theory. Going to say :pink:

Best of luck! :)


----------



## kiddiewink

Looks like a boy to me


----------



## Jennuuh

Since you're not yet 12 weeks, the nub can totally rise at this point - But it looks like the nub is forked, and if I were pressured for a guess, I'd say girl. Can still definitely go either way! Congrats on baby! :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Looks like a girl to me because of the skull but good luck for you're gender scan, hope you get what you'd like :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gender Scan tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:pink:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Tomorrow!? That came around quick :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep tomorrow :)

So nervous but excited!


----------



## ClairAye

:pink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are Team :blue: :happydance: Totally made up. He is perfect :cloud9:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/2783C760-0A1A-49AE-B422-A9346FE6DCCE_zpsbavg7c9j.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AD38F56-2A7C-4AA9-8D3A-A56B233C7B1C_zpssc9voo6i.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/8569C49B-4F8C-43AB-9C51-4ABE2EE5CAF8_zpsvwfeq2vq.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/6A33F221-9E45-49B7-B0DD-F0B5B7CDBF26_zpsweu0gasi.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/56FD7B46-FA26-4790-B2F0-6CCB5E10A8DC_zps8jtzcuwf.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/BDF472C9-C33C-4508-B7DE-D93865042CD4_zps6ys9qvto.jpg


----------



## Jennuuh

He is adorable!! Congrats on team :blue:!! I knew I should of stayed 50/50 since I knew it could rise still at 11+5 :) 

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Lovely photos, I can't believe I was wrong! I'm excited for mine :haha:


----------



## GillandJamie

lol just seen that you had updated this i would have said girl as well congrats xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay I was right! Congrats hun, what fab pics <3 and no mistaking those dangly bits hehe!


----------



## Jaybean

I think girl. Did you manage to get your bean to cooperate and fimd out gender? Xx


----------



## Jaybean

Only read the first page. Doh! Just seen pics. Congratulations! Xx


----------



## bdb84

Congrats! I was going to guess boy :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Awww congrats ^.^


----------

